# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Niet alleen zwakkeren willen griepprik - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Niet alleen zwakkeren willen griepprik*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 24 minuten geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Het aantal griepvaccinaties neemt gestaag toe. Dit komt vooral doordat steeds meer mensen die... ..niet in de risicogroep vallen, zich laten vaccineren. In totaal kiezen drie miljoen mensen voor een inenting. *...* 
Drie miljoen keer prikken tegen griep BN/De Stem
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

